# mud motor for 15'6 classic Gheenoe



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

i have used 5.5 hp, 9 hp, 16hp mudmotors. here is what i think, but you are allowed to think whatever you want, i really need some video footage.

all MM's less than 20hp are like having an old bronco that is stuck in 4X4 low. you can get through anything, but weeds or open water, you are still going slow and loud. 

MM's like hyperdive and those 35 hp units are truely bad to the bone, but they have a price tag that equals an airboat, so IMHO, why bother.

I have had my classic for over 1 year now, and with just the jackplate and alum. prop, it got stuck on anything. i now have a Powertech 4 blade with ALOT of cupping. It allows me to run 95% where all my buddies do with thier 16-25 hp MM's, the only disadvantage is when i have to stop. I have to have two boatlengths of weed-free water to plane out and get them rpm's high. best part is, i can simply lower the JP and it is ready to go offshore. i run about 25 mph over the weeds/hydrilla/ THICK lilly pads.

I would rather spend the 50$ on a water pump twice a year than 3000 for a mudmotor and all the headaches that come with those(grease fittings, props, lawnmower engines)


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> i have used 5.5 hp, 9 hp, 16hp mudmotors. here is what i think, but you are allowed to think whatever you want, i really need some video footage.
> 
> all MM's less than 20hp are like having an old bronco that is stuck in 4X4 low. you can get through anything, but weeds or open water, you are still going slow and loud.
> 
> ...


What he said........I have done it on my classic with electric jackplate, 4 blade s.s prop and 25hp yamaha 2-stroke. My old classic can run around 6 inches in soft bottom.....blowing out alots of part mud and water going 22 mph but still peeing fine and started to noticed it's getting stuck in the pump after 4 to 6 months of use in muddy and thick mucky water. I replaced a impeller around $30 bucks then pee so strong before I sold it.

If u still want a mud motor route then go for flat bottom jon boat.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## yellow_dog_62 (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks guys for the input. I will call the dealer I'm working with now. He sells only Nissan and Tohatsu. I have had Suzukii and Mercury out boards only. How do the Nis. and Toh. compare?


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> Thanks guys for the input. I will call the dealer I'm working with now. He sells only Nissan and Tohatsu. I have had Suzukii and Mercury out boards only. How do the Nis. and Toh. compare?


Nissan and Tohatsu are built the exactly the same but different color and brand.

Nissan and Tohatsu are excellent motors same Mercury.

What hp are u looking for?

I hope u are looking at 20hp tohatu 4-stroke for best power and ratio.

I'm going to get a tohatu or mercury 20hp 4-stroke tiller model later on in the future for my LT15. Right now I have a 15hp yamaha 2-stroke and miss the 4-stroke outboard motor. Tilt and trim is included!


----------



## gnuraider (Nov 4, 2008)

I own the 20HP Nissan 4 Stroke...have about 6-7 hours on it and can't wait to get out of the break-in period. I have the remote model with Stick steer on my Gheenoe 156 Classic. The tiller model is about 15lbs lighter...I drive from the middle seat and in choppy conditions would not be able to have an adult in the rear seat due to weight, but we are fine with me in the middle and another adult up front. I love the power tilt as I do lots of river fishing in Middle TN and it helps to get the motor up and out of the way when things get shallow. I wanted the Merc, but could not find a 20HP with remote that would be available before March 2009...Tohatsu and Nissan are the same aside from the sticker on the side of the motor from what I have heard also. If you can find a Merc, go for it...they are typically easier to get worked on/find parts for...I will have a 100 mile round trip for warranty work on mine, but it was worth it to me...otherwise I would still have a boat with no motor


----------



## yellow_dog_62 (Dec 2, 2008)

Is the jackplate that you guys are using the one installed at the factory or one you bought elsewhere. Is the electric jackplate worth the extra money?


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

here is a TomC electric jackplate on my old classic with 25hp yamaha 2-stroke and 4 blade heavy cupped prop.

www.tsgcustom.com   electric jackplate wieghts about 15 to 18 lbs





































*BTW,

I'M ORDERING ANOTHER TSG ELECTRIC JACKPLATE SOON FOR MY LT15!* ;D 

I'm talking too loud??? ;D ;D ;D


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

That prop is sick. So many toys so little money. I need one of them.


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

i would take video footage for you, but my cousin sha my cam. 
my setup is fairly simple.  i have a TSG manual jackplate(slim) and a 4 blade prop WITH HEAVY CUPPING.  also a 25hp 2 stroke merc.  i think the extra 5 horses really does help.  i shocked all my duck hunting friends this past week when i stayed at the ramp an extra 15 minutes and passed them on the way to our honey hole, they where in the channel chugging along with their longtail MM's and i was scootin by them in thicker weeds and shallower water. i got flicked off and had empty beer cans being thrown near me lol

if your in the gainesville area this week i could give you a ride


----------



## gnuraider (Nov 4, 2008)

whitesnooky...are those rod holders on your rear seat? That is something I had not thought of doing. I have a fixed mounted swivel seat on my rear bench...if I could mount those in a way that the swivel would not be impeded, then that might do the trick for me (see my other thread on rod holder questions for the Gheenoe Classic)...

Thanks!
Dave


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Are you guys telling me that with a jackplate and a 4-blade SS prop, you can get into 95% of the duck hunting places that an airboat can get to?

-T


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> whitesnooky...are those rod holders on your rear seat?  That is something I had not thought of doing.  I have a fixed mounted swivel seat on my rear bench...if I could mount those in a way that the swivel would not be impeded, then that might do the trick for me (see my other thread on rod holder questions for the Gheenoe Classic)...
> 
> Thanks!
> Dave


yes, 45 degree angle on both sides of the back bench and love it when offshore trolling for grouper in the winter! ;D


----------



## gnuraider (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm assuming if you can troll for grouper than I could use them as my rod holders while underway to fishing destination? Running wide open? I would probably go with a 15 or 30 degree for that use?

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> I'm assuming if you can troll for grouper than I could use them as my rod holders while underway to fishing destination?  Running wide open?  I would probably go with a 15 or 30 degree for that use?
> 
> Thanks,
> Dave


mine set-up is perfect for shallow wrecks, rocks ledge, and dropoffs around 7-30 ft deep at 7 mph


----------



## gnuraider (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm really just looking for something to get the rods up and out of the way when they aren't in use. Laying them on the floor of the boat is messy and i will lose a rod tip before too long.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> I'm really just looking for something to get the rods up and out of the way when they aren't in use.  Laying them on the floor of the boat is messy and i will lose a rod tip before too long.
> 
> Thanks,
> Dave


oh ok, yeah U can go to www.customgheenoe.com and give them a call about a side rod holders to mount on the side of the boat. They can shipped to you.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> > I'm really just looking for something to get the rods up and out of the way when they aren't in use.  Laying them on the floor of the boat is messy and i will lose a rod tip before too long.
> >
> > Thanks,
> > Dave
> ...


like this..........


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> > I'm assuming if you can troll for grouper than I could use them as my rod holders while underway to fishing destination?  Running wide open?  I would probably go with a 15 or 30 degree for that use?
> >
> > Thanks,
> > Dave
> ...


How did we get onto rod holders from the original mud motor thread!!!  

Whitesnooky, what about my question about that thing doing 95% of the stuff an airboat'll go through???????


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> > > I'm assuming if you can troll for grouper than I could use them as my rod holders while underway to fishing destination?  Running wide open?  I would probably go with a 15 or 30 degree for that use?
> > >
> > > Thanks,
> > > Dave
> ...


You have to ask Kyle(highsider25), he is the one saying that thing doing 95% of the stuff an airboat'll go through..........I'm not sure about this one..............maybe 70% and other 30% is for the airboat and Mud motors that can go on less than 6'' of water to muddy trail then dryland. :-/ :-/ :-/ :-/ :-/ :-/   ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

i never said ANYTHING about airboats... edit, i did, i said a HYPERDRIVE cost the same as an airboat(roughly 7-10g's)) an airboat CAN, but shouldnt, run on dry ground. no water/mud/muck prop can do this, you need an airplane propeller to do that.

A MUD-MOTOR with a LONGTAIL such as Go-Devil, MudBuddy, or Scavenger, are (simplified): a lawnmower engine mounted on a frame with a 3-4 foot shaft sticking out at about a 30degree angle and use U joints to connect shaft to the motor. they only have two bladed props that are designed for weedless usage, scavenger does the worst job on this.  most mudmotors(16-23hp) run about 14-20 mph, pending on load and boat.

with enough tweeking on a Classic Gheenoe and a 25 hp motor, you can run(once on plane) 95% of which a longtail mudmotor can. 
of course, you could pay 10 grand and get a hyperdrive and plow through the nastiest stuff ever imagined, but with the 4 blade and jp, you can do a little research and run around the nasty stuff.
also, a hyperdrive, although my knowledge is lacking, is a MM that looks more like an outboard, has reverse(Longtails dont) can be setup for stick steering, and are belt driven, they also use two bladed props, but like i said, are mucho dinero. they are faster and can go through more stuff than a LT, but not as fast as an outboard

like i said, my setup WILL run 95% where any MM can, and i can do it faster.

but, if you have to jump dikes or run in 5 inches of water with hard bottom, an airboat is for you.
i also have yet to see a MM RUN in 6 inches of water with hard bottom, they usually have 9 inch props and must have the entire prop in water/mud to go faster than 5 mph.

proof can be found in gainesville or vero.  i will make believers out of you guys yet.
forget mudmotors dude

heres my ratings, take them for what theyre worth:

Long Tail MM 23hp: weight-7/ 4x4 rating-8/ speed- 4/ price 6
Hyper-Drive MM 35hp: weight-4. 4x4 rating 9.5/ speed 7.5/ price-2
25 2 stroke outboard: weight-10/4x4 rating 7.5/ speed 9/ price 9
airboat: weight-na/ 4x4 10+/ speed 10+/ price 3


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

> Are you guys telling me that with a jackplate and a 4-blade SS prop, you can get into 95% of the duck hunting places that an airboat can get to?
> 
> -T


nope, not at all. mudmotors, yes


----------

